# MediaInfo как его собрать?

## cord

http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/ru

Такая вот програмулька для получения информации из видеофайлов. Скачал с сайта исходники - make файла там нету...  :Sad: 

ебилда тоже

У кого-нибудь есть мысли или опыт?

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Скачал с сайта исходники - make файла там нету... 
> 
> ебилда тоже
> ...

 

Мысль у меня такая: а на хрена тебе в таком случае исходники?

Опыт же подсказывает, сделать

```
$ ls -1

History.CLI.txt

History.GUI.txt

Licence.html

Project

Release

Source
```

Где же может лежать файл, умеющий строить проект? У тебя три попытки, а я сделаю так:

```
 cd Project && ls -1

BCB

CodeBlocks

GNU

MSVC

```

Это уже настоящий шифр. Вряд ли BCB - Borland C++ Builder, MSVC - Microsoft Visual C++, CodeBlocks, судя по названию, ни в коем случае не может быть какой-нибудь ещё средой разработки. Остаётся только папочка GNU.

```
cd GNU && ls -1

CLI

GUI
```

И хотя мы знаем, что программа существует в двух видах: консольная и с графическим интерфейсом, глупо было бы всерьёз рассчитывать, что CLI - это command line interface, а GUI - graphical user interface. Но мне всё равно и я выбираю

```
cd CLI && ls -1

AddThisToRoot_CLI_compile.sh

autogen

configure.ac

Makefile.am

wxwin.m4
```

Дальше остались сущие пустяки, главное не вздумай запускать source autogen и даже не предполагай, что у первого файла имя что-то да значит.

----------

## cord

 *4le wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Мысль у меня такая: а на хрена тебе в таком случае исходники?
> 
> 

 

у меня амд64, а бинарник там i386

если бы был готовый или ебилд, то не заморачивался бы...

 *4le wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Дальше остались сущие пустяки

 

и что же ./configure не работает, make пишет что

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> и что же ./configure не работает, make пишет что
> 
> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

 

Если "./configure не работает", то вывод мейка представляет сомнительный интерес.

Ты бы ещё вывод несобравшегося MediaInfo выложил.

Симптомы же "./configure не работает" лечатся так: "а ты делай правильно".

----------

## cord

а как правильно?

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> а как правильно?

 

Не догадался?

Я вот тоже не смог угадать, что стоит за "./configure не работает".

Давай ты попробуешь локализовать проблему и изложить её в виде, не требующем применения телепатии, а я попробую (если это будет ещё актуально) подсказать тебе её решение.

----------

## fank

s/sarcasm//g

 :Laughing: 

уважаемый 4le

всего-навсего пытается направить тебя на путь истинный

утилите make нужен Makefile

target в сообщении об ошибке говорит о том, что тебе нужно "выстрелить" по цели, которую make ищет в текущем каталоге, если запущен без каких либо параметров

ну, а что такое source autogen, я могу тока догадываться   :Wink: 

----------

## 4le

 *fank wrote:*   

> ну, а что такое source autogen, я могу тока догадываться  

 

Двое нас.

Просто остальное содержимое директории точно не катит как первый шаг на пути к успешной сборке. Метод исключения в действии.

К слову сказать, автоген честно сгенерил конфигуру.

Ну а сурс набрать быстрее, чем чмод.

----------

## 4le

Вкратце:

если ошибка происходит во время выполнения autogen, вывод autogen в студию, если ошибка происходит во время выполнения ./configure, вывод configure в студию.

Наличие ошибки определяется наличием культового слова error в выводе.

----------

## cord

```

$ make Makefile.am

make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile.am'.

$ ./configure

bash: ./configure: No such file or directory

$

```

?

Проблема в том что я не знаю что у вас спрашивать. Мне нужно собрать программу, и я был бы признателен если кто-нибудь предложит вариант "от и до"

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ make Makefile.am
> ...

 

Э... когда я писал "не вздумай запускать source autogen", я иронизировал.

Запость вывод pwd и source autogen

----------

## cord

```

$ pwd

/home/cord/MediaInfo/Project/GNU/CLI

$ source autogen

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

configure.ac:18: installing `./missing'

configure.ac:18: installing `./install-sh'

Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

$ ls

aclocal.m4                    autogen         config.guess  configure     depcomp     ltmain.sh    Makefile.in  wxwin.m4

AddThisToRoot_CLI_compile.sh  autom4te.cache  config.sub    configure.ac  install-sh  Makefile.am  missing

$

```

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ./configure
> ...

 

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

А ты говоришь нет конфигуры.

А она есть. И что-то наверное выводит при запуске...

----------

## cord

Ага, теперь она есть,

```

$ ./configure

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for g77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for f77... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for cf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for f90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for pghpf... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for gfortran... gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

configure: error: Compiled ZenLib is not found

$

```

----------

## 4le

 *cord wrote:*   

> Ага, теперь она есть,

 

Мир полон чудес.

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ./configure
> ...

 

Что именно поставило тебя в тупик?

Кто такой хороший инженер? Человек, который умеет работать со справочной литературой.

Вот же оно, всё рядом:

http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/ru/Support/Build_From_Sources/ThirdParty

google + ZenLib => первая же ссылка

----------

